# Warbirds Over Wanaka 2008



## Bf109_g (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey all 

I got back from the Wanaka '08 airshow at about six o'clock last night after I spent a whole day down there. It was awesome I can tell you!! 

I have to say the most amazing part was when the F-111 from Amberley AFB in Queensland came over and did a "turn and burn" three times. I'm going to go back in 2010, and I'll keep going back because it's an awesome show.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 24, 2008)

Pics man, where are the pics!?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Pics man, where are the pics!?



Yeah...where are the pics?


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 24, 2008)

Ditto. DONT YOU EVER post here again without pics!  

Just kidding. Sounds like a great show and you have a good time.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 25, 2008)

Did you get any pics of the P-40 doing the "live" fire?


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 26, 2008)

Crap! Sorry Wildcat >_<

And I didn't get one of it's bullets from the "live fire". I'm such an idiot...

Anyways, I'll post pics up soon.


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 26, 2008)

And, when I put them on the computer, I got rid of the ONLY photo of a C-130 from the New York Air Guard... I'm not good at using cameras... Sorry again guys... -_-


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 26, 2008)

No worries mate, look forward to seing your pics.


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

Likewise, last I heard the AFC had sold off most or all of their aircraft - I'm interested to see what we've got left!


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh. Hopefully they'll keep the Spitfire A4K!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 27, 2008)

try using www.freeinamgehosting.net to host your photos


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Eagle 

Here's a video of the F-111 doing the "dump and burn" at this year's show;


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIcLpnPMAW0_


----------



## toffigd (Mar 28, 2008)

Great video!  Haven't seen before this dump and burn trick


----------

